# How Do I Repair rips or tears on subwoofers



## BrownAzt3ka

I have a pair of older 15" kicker comp cvrs that used to bang hard... I got them off of a friend and he left them by a window for some time. So when i got them the rubber ring around them looked brittle. After hooking it up they hit really hard and i managed to start tearing them around the ring... the coils are all good but im afraid to bump them and cause more damage. So I was wondering if there is a way to patch them or do i have to send them off to kicker? Anyone with info?


----------



## 79 cutty

From the sounds of it a recone is your only option, that is if the surround itself is tearing. It the rubber gasket it just seperating from the metal chassis of the sub then you can just glue it back together and allow it to set up.


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah who was it that was re-coning on here???


----------



## brian84corvette

you can get a kit to re foam the outside of your subs from lots of places. I think ebay also sells them from a fiew diffrnet speaker repair guys on there.

it requires this :

you have to cut out the dust cap - to expose the coils inside the former.
then you have to shim them evenly around 3 sides with supplied diffrent thicknesses of paper shim - wich puts the coils of the sub dead center of the pole piece they fit around - wich is what you want. dont want a coil to be off to one side more than the other as it might rub and short out.

once you got that handled - you simply glue back on a new rubber foam ring around the sub and hold it inplace with infinity clothes pins around the sub for the dry time of the glue.

then pull paper shims out of the coil - and glue on a new dust cap.




if you have punched a hole thru the foam outside of your sub - simply use "shoe goo" product on it for repair of the hole. it isnt as good as new but it does work - try to not use more than nessary to make the repair also.


----------



## chongo1

nail polish :roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2010, 10:52 AM~16499331
> *From the sounds of it a recone is your only option, that is if the surround itself is tearing. It the rubber gasket it just seperating from the metal chassis of the sub then you can just glue it back together and allow it to set up.
> *




glue it with what glue? it is jest seperating from the metal..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 3 2010, 02:03 PM~16500737
> *Yeah who was it that was re-coning on here???
> *



im down paying to get it done... what does it cost? and if you can get me info on a trusted person let me know..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 3 2010, 04:22 PM~16501981
> *nail polish :roflmao:
> *



does this work? wouldn't it dry hard? i tried using superglue and it worked for a while but it ended up drying to hard? even gorilla glue didn't work to well i guess its too much vibration..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 3 2010, 01:09 PM~16498967
> *I have a pair of older 15" kicker comp cvrs that used to bang hard... I got them off of a friend and he left them by a window for some time. So when i got them the rubber ring around them looked brittle. After hooking it up they hit really hard and i managed to start tearing them around the ring... the coils are all good but im afraid to bump them and cause more damage. So I was wondering if there is a way to patch them or do i have to send them off to kicker? Anyone with info?
> *


call kicker for a repair center


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 3 2010, 05:17 PM~16502682
> *does this work? wouldn't it dry hard? i tried using superglue and  it worked for a while but it ended up drying to hard? even gorilla glue didn't work to well i guess its too much vibration..
> *


thats what we used growing up haha :biggrin: i don't know if it would work on these new materials they have now


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 3 2010, 06:05 PM~16503243
> *thats what we used growing up haha  :biggrin: i don't know if it would work on these new materials they have now
> *



thanks for the info..


----------



## brian84corvette

this is what fixes rips and small punctures in the surround foam.


----------



## brian84corvette

if your foam surround is lifted away from the speaker base then this link should help you out. 

http://www.decware.com/newsite/refoam.htm


please note how the voice coil is properly shimmed evenly around in step #5 picture.








this is ultra important as the copper windings on the coil could possibly touch the sides of the pole and short out if this step is done improperly. this is why it is also risky to simply try and re glue down the foam surround if it has lifted from the base - as this will allow the coil inside to shift from side to side - and re gluing it with out properly shiming the coil could lead to failure of the sub.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16508068
> *this is what fixes rips and small punctures in the surround foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THIS GOOD STUFF? wHERE CAN I GET SOME?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 4 2010, 12:57 AM~16508090
> *if your foam surround is lifted away from the speaker base then this link should help you out.
> 
> http://www.decware.com/newsite/refoam.htm
> please note how the voice coil is properly shimmed evenly around in step #5 picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is ultra important as the copper windings on the coil could possibly touch the sides of the pole and short out if this step is done improperly.  this is why it is also risky to simply try and re glue down the foam surround if it has lifted from the base - as this will allow the coil inside to shift from side to side - and re gluing it with out properly shiming the coil could lead to failure of the sub.
> *


I really liked that link... it is very informative.. but will jest any 12" foam surround work? Cuz on these subs the inside is stiched to the cone.. will i have to glue it and then stich it by hand?


----------



## LSHOPPER

hey just glue it back with 3m wheatherstrip glue


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Feb 26 2010, 12:06 PM~16733959
> *hey just glue it back with 3m wheatherstrip glue
> *



alright.. i will when it gets warm out..


----------



## bolas42

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 3 2010, 05:15 PM~16502657
> *im down paying to get it done... what does it cost? and if you can get me info on a trusted person let me know..
> *


this is the place to go.they got the parts glue refoam kits and service.

http://www.parts-express.com/speakerrepaircenter/index.cfms


----------

